# B22



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
wie eben auf der großen Glaskugel zu sehen war, sind ab sofort alle Sorten des neuen B22 lieferbar und auf Lager.
Da ich ja mit dem guten alten legendären X21 "aufgewachsen" bin, war ich lange skeptisch gegen über dem neuen B22.

Nachdem wir im Team die div. Mischungen zu verschiedenen Anlässen schon testen durften, bin ich mir sicher, dass bald niemand mehr dem X21 nachtrauern wird 


bin schon auf weitere Meldungen gespannt, wie das neue B22 bei euch einschlägt...


----------



## Knispel (5. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

Hallo helmut,
wie ist denn deine Meinung über B22 Feeder ? Ist das o.k. ?
Ist die neue Browning Ultimatch Wettkampfrolle eigentlich schon raus, soll ja lt. Katalog im dezember 2011 erfolgen ?


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

Helmut, hilf mir mal eben auf die Sprünge...
In irgendeiner der vielen Zeitungen hab ich was zu X21/B22 gelesen, krieg's aber nicht mehr auf die Kette.
La Sirene X21 ist weg vom Markt?
B22 der Nachfolger?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

Genau richtig....

Das X21 ist Geschichte.

Das  B22 von Browning ersetzt  das einst so legendäre X21.

Es wurden mit dem Orignal X21 Lockstoff drei kompl. neue Futtermischung auf den Markt gebracht, wobei das Produkt Match dem alten X21 angeglichen worden ist.

Bei den Sorten Gardons u. Feeder haben wir nun neue Mischungen auf den Markt gebracht, an der wir, bwz. die Anwender sicher noch viel Freude haben werden :m


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

Hallo,
das B22 Feeder ist top...

gerade jetzt im kalten Wasser haben wir in den letzten Woche noch klasse Fänge auf Rotauge u. Brassen gehabt.

die Mischung 0,5kg Black Magic + 0,25 kg Etang + 0,25 kg B22 Feeder hat sich bei mir die letzten Wochen bei der Winterfischerei mit der Feeder durchgesetzt.

Aber ich würd mich auch über Rückmeldungen freuen, wie andere die neue "Waffe" so einsetzen...|wavey:


Wegen deiner Frage bezüglich der neuen Rolle mach ich mich mal schlau, und informiere dich, soblald ich genauere Info habe.#6




Knispel schrieb:


> Hallo helmut,
> wie ist denn deine Meinung über B22 Feeder ? Ist das o.k. ?
> Ist die neue Browning Ultimatch Wettkampfrolle eigentlich schon raus, soll ja lt. Katalog im dezember 2011 erfolgen ?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*



Knispel schrieb:


> Hallo helmut,
> wie ist denn deine Meinung über B22 Feeder ? Ist das o.k. ?
> Ist die neue Browning Ultimatch Wettkampfrolle eigentlich schon raus, soll ja lt. Katalog im dezember 2011 erfolgen ?


 

so, habe jetzt dirket in Tostedt angefragt...

Die neue Browning Ultimatch Rolle wird vorraussichtlich Ende Januar bei den div. Händlern verfügbar sein.


Sollten noch fragen offen sein, laß es mich wissen


----------



## Bentham (6. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

Mit Verlaub: Ich finde das Futter einfach zu teuer, als dass ich es mir kaufen würde. Da mag es noch so ein Magnet sein.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

Hallo,
wieso zu teuer?

Mit einem Päckchen B22 Feeder zum Beispiel kannst du einen ganzen tag angeln, wenn du es pur mit Futterkorb angelst.

Ich nutze gerade aber die Sorte Match gerne, um einfach  meine herkömmliche Mischung mit einem kleinen Anteil davon aufpeppe...


Aber ich will hier jetzt nicht wieder die alte Grundsatzdiskussion eröffnen, das das Futter aus dem Päckchen zu teuer sei, usw....


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

Billig war das noch nie; gilt (leider!) für viele Fertigmischungen.
X21 hat aber schon einen legendären Ruf, etwas Besonderes zu sein. Die Meisten, die ich kenne und es nutzen/nutzten, nehmen es auch nur als X-%ualen Zusatz zum selbstgemixten Futter.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

in Fakebook würd ich jetzt den

"gefällt mir" Botton drücken :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

Und jetzt gibt es kein X21 mehr oder wie?|kopfkrat


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

meines Wissens nur noch Restbestände, die dann eben durch das neue B22 abgelöst werden.


----------



## Knispel (6. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> so, habe jetzt dirket in Tostedt angefragt...
> 
> Die neue Browning Ultimatch Rolle wird vorraussichtlich Ende Januar bei den div. Händlern verfügbar sein.
> 
> ...


 
dank Dir Helmut, denn besorge ich sie mir auf der Stippermesse in Bremen, da wird es sie denn ja bestimmt geben.


----------



## Bentham (7. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Billig war das noch nie; gilt (leider!) für viele Fertigmischungen.
> X21 hat aber schon einen legendären Ruf, etwas Besonderes zu sein. Die Meisten, die ich kenne und es nutzen/nutzten, nehmen es auch nur als X-%ualen Zusatz zum selbstgemixten Futter.



Das ändert die Sachlage natürlich etwas  Na mal gucken... vielleicht besorge ich doch mal 1-5 Beutel


----------



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

Manchmal muss man sich sowat gönne!
Gehst'e konsequent spinnen & jiggen sind Verluste normal. Eine 5T€uronen-Tüte _(doch lieber etwas strecken und)_ einfach mal versenken und schauen, ob damit nicht etwas mehr als üblich geht, kann durchaus Genuss sein |rolleyes
_Macht man(n) hier und da in Kneipe od. Disco ja auch ohne großartig drüber nachzudenken; der Sahneschnitte noch 'nen 8$-Cocktail aufdrücken, um zu schauen, ob mehr als üblich... _


----------



## ulli1958m (14. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man sich sowat gönne!
> |rolleyes
> _Macht man(n) hier und da in Kneipe od. Disco ja auch ohne großartig drüber nachzudenken; der Sahneschnitte noch 'nen 8$-Cocktail aufdrücken, um zu schauen, ob mehr als üblich... _


 
Hallo Kati,

Cajo hat gestern die 3 Sorten B22 bekommen.
habe mir erstmal B22match und B22feeder besorgt....werd aber an silvester deswegen *KEIN* bier weniger trinken müssen......iss ja alles all-in :vik:

Gruss
Ulli

Ps: bist schonmal wieder los gewesen?
(ich meine jetzt nicht U30 party :q )


----------



## kati48268 (15. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

Was am Sa. noch bei Cajo, da hatte er dat Zeugs noch nich.
Hol mir aber auch mal was, will ja noch auf Winterrotaugen gehen ...wenn ich mal irgendwann Zeit habe.

Angeln war ich nich die letzten Tage, aber dies Wochenende wird's schon irgendwann was werden, es sei denn, es kommen zu viele Partytermine dazwischen |rolleyes


----------



## ulli1958m (15. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

ich komme dieses wochenende auch wohl nicht mehr ans wasser....mein ältester will mir ne schwiegertochter schenken....großzügig oder?


----------



## Carphunter13 (24. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

Hallo,
Ich habe gestern das neue alte Futter getestet bei mir In einem ca. 6 m tiefem Baggersee. Hat eingeschlagen wie eine Granate 5 dicke Brassen (ca. 1 kg). An der Matchrute ein Richtiger Trumpf!!

MfG carphunter


----------



## Knispel (24. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*



Carphunter13 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe gestern das neue alte Futter getestet bei mir In einem ca. 6 m tiefem Baggersee. Hat eingeschlagen wie eine Granate 5 dicke Brassen (ca. 1 kg). An der Matchrute ein Richtiger Trumpf!!
> 
> MfG carphunter


 
Jetzt stellt sich allerdings die Frage, hättest Du die mit anderem Futter nicht auch gefangen ??? Nur so kann man objektiv beurteilen ....


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (27. Dezember 2011)

*Aw: B22*

das stimmt so wohl 

aber ich kann vom  alten X21 nur sagen, dass es mir oft sehr gut aus einer schwierigen Lage  beim Nachdosieren geholfen hat.


----------



## Konrad Adenauer (13. April 2012)

*Aw: B22*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und jetzt gibt es kein X21 mehr oder wie?|kopfkrat



Bei Decathlon in Herne ist X 21 immer noch erhältlich. Preis: 3 Euro pro 850g Beutel.


----------



## ulli1958m (31. Oktober 2012)

*B22 / x21*

so leute muß das thema B22/X21 mal wieder aus der senke holen

wie sind denn eure erfahrungen nach einem Jahr mit den drei sorten B22?

grundsatzfragen:
wie habt ihr es gefischt...pur?
als zusatz ( x% ) in was für ein grundfutter?
ist es ehr ein futter für den kanal, see oder fluss? 

gruss
Ulli


----------



## GandRalf (31. Oktober 2012)

*Aw: B22*

Moin auch,

Mein Beutel vom "Feeder" liegt noch unbenutzt in der Kiste.

Übrigens kann ich beim SFO noch reichlich X21 sehen. 
-Irgendjemand mit Bedarf..?|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: B22 / x21*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> wie sind denn eure erfahrungen nach einem Jahr mit den drei sorten B22?



Ich habe dieses Jahr zwei davon am See getestet, *Match*  und *Gardon *.
Beide immer 1:1 mit Paniermehl gestreckt und im Vergleich dazu mein favorisiertes Standardfutter.
Zielfische waren Schleien, Karauschen und Karpfen.
Ich hatte mir vom Gardon wegen dem Hanfanteil mehr versprochen aber keines von beiden Sorten war besser als mein Standardfutter(welches wirklich sehr gut ist) aber auch nicht schlechter.

Von daher kann ich sagen, dass es wirklich gutes Futter ist denn schlechter als mein übliches Futter, war fast alles sonst. Jedenfalls habe ich die letzten Jahre trotz vieler Test nichts besseres gefunden.


----------



## Welpi (31. Oktober 2012)

*Aw: B22*

Hallo Prof,

ich bin verführt zu fragen, was Du als Standardfutter verwendest...|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2012)

*Aw: B22*

Nur damit du nicht ganz im Dunklen tappst.......es ist von Sensas.:m

#h


----------



## Welpi (31. Oktober 2012)

*Aw: B22*

Das ist doch schon mehr Info als ich gewagt hätte zu hoffen...(oder so ähnlich|kopfkrat).... Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf meine erste Winter-Saison mit viel try and error |supergri


----------



## Hümpfi (31. Oktober 2012)

*Aw: B22*

Die Frage ist doch ob es Das B22 Futter noch sonderlich lange gibt. Das Originale X21 wird ja wieder hergestellt.

mfg


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2012)

*Aw: B22*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch ob es Das B22 Futter noch  sonderlich lange gibt. Das Originale X21 wird ja wieder  hergestellt.


|kopfkrat Hä?

Ich halte das Zeugs auch für ein sehr gutes Futter, nur leider recht teuer. Deswegen verwende ich es nur als Zusatz.
Noch einen Nachteil hat es: wenn man den Fehler macht und es daheim anmischt, stinkt die Bude über zig Stunden.
Hab alle 3 Sorten ausprobiert. Das rote (müsste 'Match' sein) scheint mir am meisten zu müffeln und ist deswegen mein Favorit.


----------



## siwok44 (31. Oktober 2012)

*Aw: B22*

Ich hab mit B22 pur und in der Mischung geangelt am Rhein,und im Früling,Sommer und Herbst kann nur negatiwes sagen. Mit der eigene Mischung habe ich mehr Erfolg.


----------



## matchwinnerpro (1. November 2012)

*Aw: B22*

Ich hatte von jeder der 3 B22 Sorten 10 Tüten gekauft, zufrieden war ich nicht, es kommt nicht mal ansatzweise an das Original ran. Auch der Geruch ist nur ähnlich nicht der selbe, die Konzentration ist nicht mal ansatzweise die gleiche. Ich bin zu dem Preis sehr entäuscht, Fische fängt es ohne Frage oder bei diversen Test mit mehreren Personen ging es unter. Aber das Original ist ja wieder da!


----------



## Hümpfi (1. November 2012)

*Aw: B22*

@kati48268
Wie du am Kommentar von Matchwinnerpro sehen kannst kann das B22 nicht mit dem Original x21 von la Sirene mithalten. Original ist eben Original und da dieses wieder hergestellt wird werden mit sicherheit viele Angler wieder auf das x21 umstellen.

mfg


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2012)

*Aw: B22*

Habe das alte X21 durchaus auch benutzt, aber auch nur als Futterzusatz.
Kann ehrlich gesagt keinen großen Geruchs-Unterschied feststellen, zu mindest nicht bei der 'Match'-Version.

Das "Hä?" von mir galt deiner Aussage, dass X21 wieder auf den Markt kommen soll. Hab ich noch nix von gehört. Hast du eine Quelle dazu?


----------



## Koalabaer (1. November 2012)

*Aw: B22*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das "Hä?" von mir galt deiner Aussage, dass X21 wieder auf den Markt kommen soll. Hab ich noch nix von gehört. Hast du eine Quelle dazu?



hört sich zumindest so an: http://www.angelhuette.de/shop/index.php/cat/c152_X21---La-Sirene.html
Die Wettkampfangler wissen da sicher genaueres.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hümpfi (2. November 2012)

*Aw: B22*

Ich glaube das war auf Facebook da hat jemand einen Link geteilt auf dem zu Lesen war das La Sirene wieder herstellt.
Bei uns in der Gegend bekomme ich das x21 auch in 2 Angelläden. 

mfg


----------



## ulli1958m (2. November 2012)

*Aw: B22*

Ich habe das B22 feeder in den letzten monaten echt oft getestet (langsam fließender fluss)....zuerst B22 feeder und dann umgestiegen auf "normales preiswertes" feederfutter, teils mit lockstoff
die bissquote ging deutlich zurück. was ich beobachten konnte war das döbel und große rotaugen die roten partikel vom B22 fedder alle im maul hatten

im see konnte ich keine positive veränderung beim futterwechsel feststellen...meiner meinung nach wurde es ehr leicht schlechter. ...achja...die barschquote ging deutlich nach oben.....ich vermute aber das es auch an den roten partikeln im futter liegt

das B22 Match werde ich in den nächsten wochen auch intensiver testen...bin mal gespannt ob es so ist/wirkt wie das x21 früher ( vor ca 35 Jahren ...oh man ich werd alt )

übrigens ich habe eben in der angelhütte angerufen und der verkäufer bestätigte mir das es sich um neu aufgelegte x21 ware handelt.....eine neue firma....namen konnte er mir nicht nennen ...hat sich das patent gekauft
er sagt ausdrücklich das es sich NICHT um altbestände handelt
wundere mich trotzdem.....es sei den browning steckt dahinter |kopfkrat

gruss
Ulli #h

Ps: würd mich über weitere berichte von B22/x21 freuen


----------



## sasa (16. Dezember 2012)

*Aw: B22*

Hi,
welches X21 ist besser rote oder blaue Verpackung.

Grüße


----------



## yukonjack (9. Oktober 2016)

*Aw: B22*

schade, letzte Frage wurde leider nicht mehr beantwortet.#c
 und ja, ich habs gesehen, uralt............


----------



## ulli1958m (10. Oktober 2016)

*Aw: B22*



yukonjack schrieb:


> schade, letzte Frage wurde leider nicht mehr beantwortet.#c
> und ja, ich habs gesehen, uralt............


ich halte mehr von_* La Sirene X21 "Natur" (blau) *_habe damit einfach besser gefangen....man sollte aber beim kauf drauf achten das es made in Frankreich ist ....die Ware aus Polen riecht nicht so intensiv #d

#h


----------



## yukonjack (10. Oktober 2016)

*Aw: B22*

danke für die Antwort, werde es mal testen.


----------

